# Best Place to get a 300ZX Front Clip?



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Doing an NA to TT swap, anyone know a good place to get a whole front clip for a 93 and below TT?


Thanks


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

why dont you go to a junkyard and pick up some turbo manifolds.. and the turbo's and the plumbing and stuff..

i'm not 100% sure.. but is there different compressions between the N/A and TT?

or are you talking about an VG30E swap to an VG30DETT... the shift from an OHC to DOHC ...


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

cooolguy28 said:


> *Doing an NA to TT swap, anyone know a good place to get a whole front clip for a 93 and below TT?
> 
> 
> Thanks *


will you be doing all of the work yourself?


----------

